# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R18-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

evo rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2.

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2.

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2. 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## tinnkka

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2.

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2.

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2. 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.[/quote]

----------


## ivakika

kak si brza  :Laughing:

----------


## @n@

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2.

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ana.m

Moram vidjeti kak radim taj tjedan.  :/

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2.

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.



Eto, za sada to, a ako se uspijem zamjeniti u četvrtak za smjenu, pa ako budem mogla raditi popodne, dođem u i četvrtak ujutro.
Ali to još javim.

----------


## Forka

četvrtak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2.

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Ava M

četvrtak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2.

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. Ava M (16-19)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.
_________________

----------


## stella

Ja ću se svakako upisati za neki termin,ali mi je još prerano za to, s obzirom da nemam gotov raspored za posao za te dane.

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. Ava M (16-19)
5. Jelka (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## veggie

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.
_________________
JANA 04.08.2006.

----------


## petarpan

*četvrtak; 27.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)

*petak; 28.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. Ava M (16-19)
5. Jelka (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka

*subota;29.11.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## lucij@

*četvrtak; 27.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. lucij@

*petak; 28.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. Ava M (16-19)
5. Jelka (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka

*subota;29.11.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## zumbulmama

*četvrtak; 27.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. lucij@

*petak; 28.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. Ava M (16-19)
5. Jelka (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka

*subota;29.11.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1

----------


## mikka

*četvrtak; 27.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. mikka SD2

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. lucij@

*petak; 28.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD
3. mikka SD2

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. Ava M (16-19)
5. Jelka (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka

*subota;29.11.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Juroslav

*četvrtak; 27.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. mikka SD2

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. lucij@

*petak; 28.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD
3. mikka SD2

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. Ava M (16-19)
5. Jelka (17-20)
6. juroslav (od cca 18.30)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka
4. juroslav

*subota;29.11.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Barbi

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD2 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20)

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. mikka SD2 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## stella

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD2 
3. stella (od 13:30h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. mikka SD2 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD2 
3. stella (od 13:30h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. mikka SD2 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
7. Mukica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Frida

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD2 
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD (do 14i30)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. mikka SD2 
4. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
7. Mukica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica
6. Frida SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## kahna

Ja ovaj put dolazim sigurno, ali ne znam točno kad.
Nadam se da to nije problem.

Gledat ću da to bude u jutarnjem terminu, gdje vidim da vas ima manje.

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD2 
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD (do 14i30)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. mikka SD2 
4. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica
6. Frida SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

Sjetila sam se da petkom imam jednu obvezu pa se brišem, ostaje četvrtak.

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD2 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. mikka SD2 
4. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

_________________

----------


## mikka

isuse, ja sam cijelo vrijeme krivo upisana za petak  :Embarassed:  

*četvrtak; 27.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 

*petak; 28.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

*subota;29.11.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Joe

evo i mene   :Smile:  

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## diči

Ako se ništa ne promijeni evo i mene:

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h)

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20)

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h) 
9. Nera (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Linda

Ovaj put, nažalost, ne mogu biti na primopredaji, ali stižem u subotu i bilježim se za štand.


četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h) 
9. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## lelica

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h) 
9. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## apricot

možemo nekako pojačati četvrtak i petak ujutro?
 :Smile:

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20)
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h) 
9. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16)
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Imga

> možemo nekako pojačati četvrtak i petak ujutro?


ja imam u planu i četvrtak i petak ujutro, ali neću znati do slijedećeg tjedna 
bezveze da se upisujem pa ispisujem

a mislim da će i klamarica doći u četvrtak, imamo čvenk s imbusima   :Grin:

----------


## mfo

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h) 
9. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## mfo

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h) 
9. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## pepi

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. Ava M (16-19) 
5. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
6. Mukica 
7. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
8. diči (do 19h) 
9. Nera (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ana.m

Nekako mi se čini da je za ovu rasprodaju prijavljeno malo ljudi.
 :/

----------


## Juroslav

aha, tek smo na prvoj stranici  :/

----------


## puntica

ja ću doći ali ne znam još kada. 
trenutno nisam u zg, vraćam se prije rasprodaje ali kada  :? 
upišem se kad budem znala...pokušat ću čet ili pet...ili i jedno i drugo

----------


## Ava M

Ja se na žalost odjavljujem   :Sad:  
Šogorica mi ima promociju u petak popodne pa moram i želim biti na tom velikom događaju.
A vama želim da budete vrijedni i da sve prođe dobro i kvalitetno kao i uvijek.
A ja se nadam pridružiti na nekoj sljedećoj rasprodaji.
 :Kiss:  

četvrtak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. Joe (od 11)
3. mfo SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. mikka SD
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD (do 14i30)
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje)
6. diči
7.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. lucij@
5. Barbi (17,30-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. diči (do 18h)
8. Nera (17-20)
9. larmama SD (17- ?)

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama
2. Cathy SD
3. Frida SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD
5. mikka SD
6. diči
7.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30)
5. Mukica
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem)
7. diči (do 19h)
8. Nera (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka
4. juroslav

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad)
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći)
5. Mukica
6. Frida SD
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12)
8. Linda SD (8-13)
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. Nera (12-16)
2. larmama SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.
_________________

----------


## ivakika

da, na prosloj nas je bilo definitivno premalo, a za sada je stanje jos gore

ali ja se pouzdajem u vas da cete navratiti barem na dva sata ako cete ikako moci

----------


## lara01

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## kahna

> možemo nekako pojačati četvrtak i petak ujutro?


Ja planiram doći SD (nadam se i čet i pet) ujutro, ali ne znam u koje vrijeme tako da se nisam pisala.

----------


## Tea

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?)
10. maxi (do 18.) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. Joe (od 11)
3. mfo SD
4. Davorka

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. mikka SD
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD (do 14i30)
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje)
6. diči
7. lelica
8. maxi (od 12:30)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. lucij@
5. Barbi (17,30-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. diči (do 18h)
8. Nera (17-20)
9. larmama SD (17- ?)
10. maxi (do 18.)

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama
2. Cathy SD
3. Frida SD
4. Tea SD
5. Davorka

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD
5. mikka SD
6. diči
7. lelica
8. maxi (od 12:30)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30)
5. Mukica
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem)
7. diči (do 19h)
8. Nera (17-20)
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20)
10. maxi (do 18.)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka
4. juroslav

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad)
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći)
5. Mukica
6. Frida SD
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12)
8. Linda SD (8-13)
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13)
10. Tea (7-...)
11. maxi (od početka do kraja)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. Nera (12-16)
2. larmama SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. Joe (od 11)
3. mfo SD
4. Davorka
5. Inesica (SD 2kom)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. mikka SD
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD (do 14i30)
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje)
6. diči
7. lelica
8. maxi (od 12:30)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. lucij@
5. Barbi (17,30-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. diči (do 18h)
8. Nera (17-20)
9. larmama SD (17- ?)
10. maxi (do 18.)

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama
2. Cathy SD
3. Frida SD
4. Tea SD
5. Davorka
6. Inesica (SD 2kom)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD
5. mikka SD
6. diči
7. lelica
8. maxi (od 12:30)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30)
5. Mukica
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem)
7. diči (do 19h)
8. Nera (17-20)
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20)
10. maxi (do 18.)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka
4. juroslav

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad)
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći)
5. Mukica
6. Frida SD
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12)
8. Linda SD (8-13)
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13)
10. Tea (7-...)
11. maxi (od početka do kraja)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. Nera (12-16)
2. larmama SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.


ja dolazim u prijepodnevnim terminima. sa obje cure. nemam pojima kolko ću biti korisna ali što prođe prođe :/ 

nastojat ću i petak na večer nešto uskočiti
ako će biti nekih padalina onda neću doći jel MM mora uzeti onda naš auto jel drugi ima ne baš ok gume :/ 

ne znam kaj bi pametnog napisala. nekako nas je malo :/

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

pišem svoje standardne smjene, nadam se da neće biti iznenađenja.
Veselim se dobrom društvu!  :Smile:

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (17-20)

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 )

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (17-20)

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17)
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (17-20) 
12. krumpiric SD

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## meda

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. lucij@ 
5. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. diči (do 18h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. larmama SD (17- ?) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (17-20) 
12. krumpiric SD
13. meda

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## ivakika

wow, dragi moji bas vas puno ima  :Heart:

----------


## lucij@

Ispisujem se iz termina gdje nas je više i upisujem tamo gdje su rupe. 


četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD
12. meda

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD
10. lucij@ SD (od 15 ) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote][/quote

----------


## apricot

lucij@,   :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Prijavljujem se za cetvrtak popodne (iza 13), ne znam tocan sat ni koliko cu ostati, ali nastojat cu sto duze. U petak isto. Vidimo se  :D

----------


## anna-y

I ja sad već otprilike znam kad ću vam se moći pridružiti, pa se prijavljujem:
četvrtak (17-20) i subota (14-17)-otprilike  :Smile: 
(nespretna sam u prepisivanju cijele liste)

----------


## anchie76

Annay, pa nemoj prepisivati cijelu listu, stisni "citiraj" i dodaj se na listu   :Smile:  


četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD
12. meda

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD
10. lucij@ SD (od 15 ) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric
15. anchie76 (7-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Imga

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD 
12. meda 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. lucij@ SD (od 15 )
11. Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

na žalost ništa od četvrtka i šarafljenja (sorry cure   :Sad:  )

----------


## klamarica

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD 
12. meda 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga
9. klamarica (od 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. lucij@ SD (od 15 )
11. Imga
12. klamarica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## klamarica

Imga, žao mi je, ali barem ćemo se vidjeti u petak...   :Love:

----------


## lucij@

Htjela sam ovoga puta i više sudjelovati jer mi se baš činilo da nas je nekako manje, ali su mi uletla dva ročkasa u subotu tako da ne mogu. Alaj ću se najest kolača   :Grin:  , ali da se moje Rode ne naljute, i na RR se isto jako fino jede   :Mljac:  . 
Ipak smo danas nekako popunile tu listu dežurstva  :D  :D 

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD 
12. meda 
13. anna-y (17-20)

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. Tea SD 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga
9. klamarica (od 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga
11. klamarica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
Evo anna-y, ja sam te upisala, a i opet sam nešto sitno promjenila jer vodim i MM pa ću moći više pomoći.

----------


## Tea

ja se prebacujem za četvrtak jutro, al petak ću ostaviti sa ?? (ne znam da li ću moći) 

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD 
12. meda 
13. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD?
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## pinocchio

> ja se prebacujem za četvrtak jutro, al petak ću ostaviti sa ?? (ne znam da li ću moći) 
> 
> četvrtak; 27.11. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Frida SD 
> 2. Joe (od 11) 
> 3. mfo SD 
> 4. Davorka 
> ...

----------


## davorka

Moram se odjaviti za četvrtak i petak. Kod nas zaredale boleštine već treći tjedan. A tako sam se veselila.   :Sad:

----------


## Frida

:Sad:  Davorka!

Vibram da boleštine čim prije prođu  :Kiss:

----------


## eki3

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD 
12. meda 
13. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Roza

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. krumpiric SD 
12. meda 
13. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. meda 
12. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)


obrisala se danas, danas ne mogu.  :Sad:

----------


## apricot

sretno, ekipa!
 :Heart:

----------


## Amelie32

Nažalost danas ne mogu doći, ali ću doći sutra poslijepodne.

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20)  
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. meda 
12. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 
15. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## MIJA 32

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove) 
11. MIJA 32 (kratki ulet)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20)  
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. meda 
12. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 
15. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
16. MIJA 32 (SD)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## MIJA 32

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove) 
11. MIJA 32 (kratki ulet)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20)  
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. meda 
12. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 
15. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
16. MIJA 32 (SD)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20)  
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. meda 
12. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 
11. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. anchi (možda sd i mužem) 
7. diči (do 19h) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
10. maxi (do 18.) 
11. jadro (od 17) 
12. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
13. krumpiric SD 
14. lucij@ SD i MM 
15. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

u subotu dođem u neko doba, ne znam ni kad, ni koliko ću moći ostati, al uglavnom, dolazim u 2. smjenu, na rasortiravanje, SD

----------


## kahna

:Sad:   moj miš je bubini, i to već 3 tjedna stalno nešto, jedno prestane drugo dođe   :Mad:  nadala sam se da će prizdraviti do danas.
Mislim da nije ok da ga dovodim među djecu šmrkavog i kašljavog  :/ 
kaj mislite?
Ak nebude imao temperaturu sutra, da dođem ujutro, popodne, kadgod?
Nemam ga kome ostaviti na čuvanje.

----------


## Davor

Doći ću sa svojom ekipom danas iza 16.

----------


## diči

Bok cure!
Kako sam tek danas (opet) izašla iz bonice doću ću tek sutra! žao mi je...možda čak dovedem i frendicu za ispomoć...vidimo se i još jednom me ispričajte...  :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

Ja ću doći koji minutu iza 5, moram se ići svađati s vipovcima.   :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Mija32   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 27.11.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Frida SD
2. Joe (od 11)
3. mfo SD
4. Davorka
5. Inesica (SD 2kom)
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 )
7. lucij@ (od 11)
8. klamarica
9. Tea SD (9-16)
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. mikka SD
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD (do 14i30)
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje)
6. diči
7. lelica
8. maxi (od 12:30)
9. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Forka (18-20)
2. Jelka (17-20)
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?)
4. Barbi (17,30-20)
6. diči (do 18h)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. larmama SD (17- ?)
9. maxi (do 18.)
10. jadro (17-20)
11. meda
12. anna-y (17-20)

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama
2. Cathy SD
3. Frida SD
4. ?Tea SD?
5. Davorka
6. Inesica (SD 2kom)
7. meda SD
8. Imga
9. klamarica (od 11)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD
5. mikka SD
6. diči
7. lelica
8. maxi (od 12:30)
9. meda SD
10. Imga
11. klamarica
11. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30)
5. Mukica
6. diči (do 19h)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20)
9. maxi (do 18.)
10. jadro (od 17)
11. Dora 06 (18-20.30)
12. krumpiric SD
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka
4. juroslav
5. tinars
6. jadro

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad)
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći)
5. Mukica
6. Frida SD
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12)
8. Linda SD (8-13)
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13)
10. Tea (7-...)
11. maxi (od početka do kraja)
12. tinars
13. jadro (od početka do kraja)
14. krumpiric
15. anchie76 (7-13)
16. Roza

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. Nera (12-16)
2. larmama SD
3. meda
4. anna-y

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 

Nažalost, ne mogu sutra. Baš sam   :Sad:

----------


## Juroslav

jezuš, kak nas bu sutra navečer puno

more još netko uletit?

----------


## larmama

ja se odjavljujem za danas, i prijavljujem za sutra,

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. meda 
12. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. diči (do 19h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (od 17) 
11. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
12. krumpiric SD 
13. lucij@ SD i MM 
14. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
15. larmama 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 
7.larmama

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## MIJA 32

> Mija32


možda se vidimo sutra  :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

izbacilo me tamo gore pa ću se ugurati ponovno:

četvrtak; 27.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Frida SD 
2. Joe (od 11) 
3. mfo SD 
4. Davorka 
5. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
6. Dora 06 ( 9-11 ) 
7. lucij@ (od 11) 
8. klamarica 
9. Tea SD (9-16) 
10.eki3 (SD)(9-dok ne složimo štandove) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. mikka SD 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD (do 14i30) 
5. Joe (do 15 najdulje) 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Jelka (17-20) 
3. Petarpan SD+ trudnica (16:15 -?) 
4. Barbi (17,30-20) 
6. diči (do 18h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. larmama SD (17- ?) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (17-20) 
11. meda 
12. anna-y (17-20) 

petak; 28.11. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. zumbulmama 
2. Cathy SD 
3. Frida SD 
4. ?Tea SD? 
5. Davorka 
6. Inesica (SD 2kom) 
7. meda SD 
8. Imga 
9. klamarica (od 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. tinnkka SD 
2. ana.m (od 14-?) 
3. stella (od 13:30h) 
4. Frida SD 
5. mikka SD 
6. diči 
7. lelica 
8. maxi (od 12:30) 
9. meda SD 
10. Imga 
11. klamarica 
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20) 
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30) 
5. Mukica 
6. diči (do 19h) 
7. Nera (17-20) 
8. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20) 
9. maxi (do 18.) 
10. jadro (od 17) 
11. Dora 06 (18-20.30) 
12. krumpiric SD 
13. lucij@ SD i MM 
14. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
15. larmama 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm) 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav 
5. tinars 
6. jadro 
7.larmama

subota;29.11. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. veggie 
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad) 
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći) 
5. Mukica 
6. Frida SD 
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12) 
8. Linda SD (8-13) 
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13) 
10. Tea (7-...) 
11. maxi (od početka do kraja) 
12. tinars 
13. jadro (od početka do kraja) 
14. krumpiric 
15. anchie76 (7-13) 
16. Roza 
17. pinocchio

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. Nera (12-16) 
2. larmama SD 
3. meda 
4. anna-y 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## linda_p

petak; 28.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. zumbulmama
2. Cathy SD
3. Frida SD
4. ?Tea SD?
5. Davorka
6. Inesica (SD 2kom)
7. meda SD
8. Imga
9. klamarica (od 11)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. tinnkka SD
2. ana.m (od 14-?)
3. stella (od 13:30h)
4. Frida SD
5. mikka SD
6. diči
7. lelica
8. maxi (od 12:30)
9. meda SD
10. Imga
11. klamarica
11. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (od 18, sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka (od ca 18:30(?)-20)
4. juroslav (od cca 18.30)
5. Mukica
6. diči (do 19h)
7. Nera (17-20)
8. lara01 & prijateljica (17-20)
9. maxi (do 18.)
10. jadro (od 17)
11. Dora 06 (18-20.30)
12. krumpiric SD
13. lucij@ SD i MM
14. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
15. larmama

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. @n@ (sdx2 i mm)
3. Forka
4. juroslav
5. tinars
6. jadro
7.larmama

subota;29.11.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. veggie
3. juroslav (još ne znam točno do kad)
4. Barbi (ne znam još točno do kad ću moći)
5. Mukica
6. Frida SD
7. Amelie32 (7 - 12)
8. Linda SD (8-13)
9. pepi-vjerojatno SD (8-13)
10. Tea (7-...)
11. maxi (od početka do kraja)
12. tinars
13. jadro (od početka do kraja)
14. krumpiric
15. anchie76 (7-13)
16. Roza
17. pinocchio
18. linda_p (od 10 do kraja)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. Nera (12-16)
2. larmama SD
3. meda
4. anna-y

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Amelie32

Cure, žao mi je neću moći uopće doći u pomoć. Imam upalu oba uha i ne smijem na propuh.  :Sad:

----------


## Frida

Dok se ne javi šefica Ivakika ja ću samo zahvaliti svim curama i dečkima koji su pomogli da se i ova Rasprodaja održi  :Heart: .

Hvala svim "zamjenskim mamama" koje su hendale mog P, a posebno srce Brigiti koja sa svojim dječakom sutra slavi veliki 1. rođendan, uživajte  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

cure, nevjerojatne ste!
svaki put se odusevim kako hendlate tu kolicinu posla
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------

